# Jaguar, which pickguard?



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

I like the white but the tortoise also looks good. The tortoise reminds me more of Christmas with the red and green though.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't usually vote for tortoise but in this case I would say tortoise. 

Tortoise.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Tort is better. Not the right red for Christmas. White's to clean vs the body.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

White...but it needs to be dirtier.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Tort and a refin.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes I’m leaning towards the tortoise, the white pickguard is dirty but not enough to match the already refinished body, lol. 

The tort was a fairly cheap eBay purchase on a supposedly vintage 60’s pickguard. It does look vintage and it’s definitely way different material than the tort avri on my fathers Jaguar. 

The same seller also has a black vintage reissue pickguard in the same celluloid material. The black is what’s on Jonny Marrs Sherwood green Jaguar, which is what this one is.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I like the white, personally. 

You've already got a lot of different colors and textures going on between the two different tones of peeling paint and the tarnished metal.

I don't think the tortoise really matches or compliments any of the other colors.

But it's all just opinion.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tortoise !!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Engine turned aluminum


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

I like the tortoise over the white but did order a black one just to see what it looks like.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

White looks way better.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Black.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Between those two, I'd go tortoise... but also switch the pickup covers to parchment, cream, or black... not white. Stands out too much, looks too clean, and nothing else white on the guitar.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Normally I'd say black--however given the choices--white.
No a big fan of Tort--
however the good news is that it should sound the same with each of them...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I like the white one.


----------

